# November 2020 POTM Voting



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 1, 2020)

Once again, we have a very good selection of nominations to vote for this month. These all deserve recognition for their qualities, but we can only have one winner, so please, do your part and vote for your favorites ( up to 3 votes allowed per voting member! ).


1. "Untitled #3" by @Tuna







2. "Magic Moments" by @oldhippy






 3. "Melted" by @zulu42





4. "Untitled #3" by @ronlane





5. "Untitled #3" by @ZombiesniperJr






6. "Busy times out on Lake Ontario just as sun appears above the horizon" by @Philmar





7. "Butterfly Memories" by @oldhippy






8. "The path I trod!" by @Space Face





9. "Lacewing" by @Johann Schutte





10. "untitled" by @jcdeboever





11. "Kaitlyn 2" by @ronlane





12. "Untitled #5" by @smoke665


----------



## Space Face (Dec 1, 2020)

Tough call.


----------



## terri (Dec 1, 2020)

Impressive work, everyone!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 3, 2020)

Have you voted yet?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 6, 2020)

Hello? Is anyone out there?


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'd like to quietly point out that EVERYONE HAS THREE VOTES and even if one were to cast a vote purely out of pity the nominee would never know the difference


----------



## Space Face (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes, all three cast.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 6, 2020)

Difficult choice, well done  everyone


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 7, 2020)

Not much time left!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 8, 2020)

Last chance! Please vote for your favorite(s).


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 8, 2020)

All excellent, and all very different.

I thought we only had one vote?


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 8, 2020)

Tropicalmemories said:


> All excellent, and all very different.
> 
> I thought we only had one vote?



Just one vote but you can nominate up to three per month.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 8, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Tropicalmemories said:
> 
> 
> > All excellent, and all very different.
> ...



No, you can vote for three photos.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 8, 2020)

Yes, at the suggestion of members, I and Snowbear changed that option so you can vote for 3 choices a couple months ago now. I even put it in the thread name and it's been in the thread "rules " in the beginning of the thread.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 8, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> rules



Rules? We don't need no stinking rules! 

In this case it was a good change.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 8, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes, at the suggestion of members, I and Snowbear changed that option so you can vote for 3 choices a couple months ago now. I even put it in the thread name and it's been in the thread "rules " in the beginning of the thread.



Missed the memo...


----------

